# World Record 2x2x50 Puzzle!!!



## Competition Cuber (Apr 9, 2018)

Done by Gregs puzzles, same person who the the WR 33x33x33 cube. It is absolutely insane!!!!! 
Here is a video:


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 10, 2018)

What if you scrambled it


----------



## Momedy (Apr 11, 2018)

NK Cubed's 2x2x16 on steroids. Lol


----------

